# Trying to code "interstitial prominence" and "peribronchial thickening" using 2007



## vazquecj (Mar 10, 2010)

*Trying to code "interstitial prominence" and "peribronchial thickening" using 2007*

Hi everyone - this is my first post although I've always found this to be a useful network. I'm coding a DOS in 2007 for the following two diganosis codes and am looking for other opinions please:
- interstitial prominence
- peribronchial thickening

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------

